# hex zu int



## anmae (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe einen String in welchem ein Hexwert steht
Str = "0x1000";

wie bekomme ich den zum Int?

die normale atoi() tuts in dem Fall nicht.


thx


----------



## MCoder (14. Februar 2006)

Das sollte so gehen:

```
int nResult;
sscanf(str, "%x", &nResult);
```
Gruß
MCoder


----------

